# Murdering Children



## The Great Chandler (Jun 10, 2017)

If there's one thing that boggles anyone is that why would someone have the heart to kill a child? What is the malice behind it?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2017)

Absolute evil.


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 10, 2017)

I can't stand any crimes committed against a child. Murder and child abuse [especially child sexual abuse] are the top two that infuriate me the most.

People who commit crimes against children deserve the worst.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 10, 2017)

Die Crotchfruit


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 10, 2017)

It's the behavior of lower animals to be jealous and kill other males' offspring before raping the female animal.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 10, 2017)

I lol'ed that this topic was right under the Abortion one.


----------



## teh forist speret (Jun 11, 2017)

The real question is why this even has to be a topic.

I mean it's confusing on a societal level that people would murder children, though it's a vile behavior traced back to lowly animal evolutionary roots.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> It's the behavior of lower animals to be jealous and kill other males' offspring before raping the female animal.



It's mostly animals that are fairly close to human in intelligence who do this, though.  It's very common among apes, lions, dolphins and other highly intelligent animals to be able to recognize that offspring from previous mates are actually a threat to them.

Humans are obviously the most likely animals to murder children.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't really perceive the murder of children to be fundamentally different from murdering adults. To me, calling a meaningful distinction inherently implies that the adult is more deserving of such harsh "judgment" than a child. At the end of the day, you're cutting short a life, it feels like a bad idea to focus on the notion that a child hasn't done anything "wrong" yet but a self-aware adult with the power to consent to things and make decisions has.



AnOminous said:


> It's mostly animals that are fairly close to human in intelligence who do this, though.  It's very common among apes, lions, dolphins and other highly intelligent animals to be able to recognize that offspring from previous mates are actually a threat to them.
> 
> Humans are obviously the most likely animals to murder children.


This seems like faulty reasoning. A lot of those animals kill others' offspring to protect their own bloodline. I don't think the average child murderer is fulfilling the same purpose.

And while the animals you mentioned all have recognizable family structures, the killing of infants is widespread throughout the animal kingdom, especially within species that don't actually rear their young. Hell, infants and juveniles are the most common targets for carnivores just because they're easier to take down.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 12, 2017)

This thread title was misleading.
Edit:
*deletes uploaded files*


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 12, 2017)

have you been around them? they have this awful smell that's like old cheese and piss, and they're little assholes.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jun 12, 2017)

Duplicate topic, merge with https://kiwifarms.net/threads/abortion.19994/


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 12, 2017)

try this one. I hear it's impossible to do, though.


----------



## teh forist speret (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll bet this entire site thinks it's okay when Israeli Jews murder children because the Talmud said it's kosher.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Calooby (Jun 18, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


>


how the FUCK did you get this video of me?!


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't condone it but it's no worse than killing an adult. The only reason why people think that it is worse than killing an adult is because children are cuter than adults and it's more emotionally painful for them to see/imagine children getting hurt. Same reason why people are more offended by the murder of women than men, girls are simply cuter.

The more cute a thing is the more repulsed we are when it gets hurt.

looks theory strikes again tbh


----------



## Yutyrannus (Jun 18, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> It's the behavior of lower animals to be jealous and kill other males' offspring before raping the female animal.



Surrogate fathers are actually also peppered around the rest of the animal kingdom. Orcas, macaques, jacanas, tamarins, and hawks have all been documented caring for young that is not theirs. There's also plenty of anecdotal evidence for dogs and cats doing it. Somewhat anthropomorphized, but here's a thing about a male cat fostering kittens. 



Jason Genova said:


> I don't condone it but it's no worse than killing an adult. The only reason why people think that it is worse than killing an adult is because children are cuter than adults and it's more emotionally painful for them to see/imagine children getting hurt. Same reason why people are more offended by the murder of women than men, girls are simply cuter.
> 
> The more cute a thing is the more repulsed we are when it gets hurt.
> 
> looks theory strikes again tbh



I don't think "looks theory" is really what's behind this at all. Where's your data about the murder of women being met with more sympathy than that of men coming from? The "looks theory" in the sense that humans instinctually feel drawn to things that look like infants applies more to like, why we love kittens and shit. Not why child murder is a taboo.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jun 19, 2017)

I remember there was a number of attacks in China towards nursery-primary school aged children - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China_(2010–12)

And the reason gave for them was:


> As most cases had no known motive, analysts have blamed mental health problems caused by rapid social change for the rise in these kinds of mass murder and murder-suicide incidents.
> ...
> an underlying commonality between the attacks was the increased frequency of school attacks because, "attackers often seek out the vulnerable, hoping to amplify their outrage before they themselves often commit suicide."



I guess if they're a legitimate psychopath with no empathy they might do it because they know it'll get them the most attention.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 19, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's mostly animals that are fairly close to human in intelligence who do this, though.  It's very common among apes, lions, dolphins and other highly intelligent animals to be able to recognize that offspring from previous mates are actually a threat to them.
> 
> Humans are obviously the most likely animals to murder children.



That's probably because humans and apes are the only animals that can actually "murder", as in, are capable of specifically targeting and killing a specific other animal for purposes other than food or defending territory.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 19, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> That's probably because humans and apes are the only animals that can actually "murder", as in, are capable of specifically targeting and killing a specific other animal for purposes other than food or defending territory.


Elephants have been proven to do it too.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 19, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Elephants have been proven to do it too.



Elephants are also smart, like humans and apes. Stands to reason.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 19, 2017)

As a parent, I can tell you that the one thing that can destroy a person completely is the murder or molestation of their child.  Take this from my old home town:

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Merced-massacre-dad-kills-4-kids-self-2860487.php
Well known area vet marries a Fresno police officer.  She has kids from another marriage, and they have kids as well.  They decide to seperate.  She goes on a walk and comes home to find all the kids dead, and him dead of a self inflicted gunshot.  He did it because he was hurt, and he wanted to destroy her completely, so he kills her kids.  His anger was so great that it outpaced his love for his own kids, and he killed them all.

What makes a person do this shit?  Anger, hurt, betrayal, possession of a person, and a million other things.

So
The reason people kill kids?  To utterly destroy the parent.


----------



## Zarkov (Jun 20, 2017)

Children are a waste. Murdering them makes the world a better place.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> I don't condone it but it's no worse than killing an adult. The only reason why people think that it is worse than killing an adult is because children are cuter than adults and it's more emotionally painful for them to see/imagine children getting hurt. Same reason why people are more offended by the murder of women than men, girls are simply cuter.
> 
> The more cute a thing is the more repulsed we are when it gets hurt.
> 
> looks theory strikes again tbh



You are so totally full of bullshit.

For one thing, children can't possibly have done anything that makes them deserve to be killed.  Virtually any adult has done at least something that could justify killing them.

For another, part of the harm of a murder is you have deprived the person you murder of their future life.  A 90 year old has little life ahead of them.  A child has the potential of as much as a century.  The child has more to lose.

QED bitch.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Virtually any adult has done at least something that could justify killing them.


So says every fundy terrorist group, yes... killing is serious enough that we have to have very serious circumstances to justify it. I contest that the average adult has done anything bad enough to warrant it.



AnOminous said:


> For another, part of the harm of a murder is you have deprived the person you murder of their future life.  A 90 year old has little life ahead of them.  A child has the potential of as much as a century.  The child has more to lose.


Is it not that bad then if we kill a small child who is terminally ill and has very low odds of living more than a few years longer?


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Jun 20, 2017)

timecop said:


> have you been around them? they have this awful smell that's like old cheese and piss, and they're little assholes.



And the noise. The fucking noise.


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You are so totally full of bullshit.
> 
> For one thing, children can't possibly have done anything that makes them deserve to be killed.  Virtually any adult has done at least something that could justify killing them.
> 
> ...


*"For one thing, children can't possibly have done anything that makes them deserve to be killed.  Virtually any adult has done at least something that could justify killing them."
*
Disagree, children are just weak, they're actually worse behaved and more evil than adults. Have you ever taken like a toy away from a small child and just had them glare at you with pure hatred? If they in that moment gained the strength of early 30s brock lesnar they would kill you (or at least beat the shit out of you) without a second thought.

A lot of the time they don't just sit there and pout either, sometimes they actually run up to the adult and start throwing punches but nobody cares because you can just grab them and put them in time-out or whatever.

Same with non-reciprocated domestic violence, it's *at least* even between the sexes, some stats show that it's more common for women to beat men without reciprocation, but nobody cares because of strength difference (and cuteness).

This is why people think teenagers are cruel or mean, they have a weird mix of not having the empathy of a grown adult in their mid-20s yet being much stronger than a child. The reality of course is that seven year olds are actually more evil than teens, but not as capable as inflicting their cruelty as a 6ft tall 200lb fifteen year old boy.

Let me give you a hypothetical that's relevant:

Imagine you're walking around in a parking lot at night and somebody comes up behind you with a knife and tries to slice your throat, they try to reach around your neck to cut you but you grab their wrist just in time and shove them off and they run away, having done no harm to you.

Is he less evil than his doppelganger in an alternate universe who managed to decapitate you?

*"For another, part of the harm of a murder is you have deprived the person you murder of their future life.  A 90 year old has little life ahead of them.  A child has the potential of as much as a century.  The child has more to lose."*

I guess if you mean in terms of time, though there are children who will get diseases or already have diseases that will cause them to die earlier than an average fifty year old.

In terms of accomplishments it would be better to kill an indian child than mel gibson, because despite how old mel gibson is it's almost certain he will accomplish more with his time left than the majority of indian children will in their entire lives.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> So says every fundy terrorist group, yes... killing is serious enough that we have to have very serious circumstances to justify it. I contest that the average adult has done anything bad enough to warrant it.



This may be more a perception thing, but with adults, the "just world fallacy" always comes into play.  You can always see the death of an adult as somehow deserved, even if the justification is contrived.  "Shouldn't have been in that place" "shouldn't have dressed that way" "shouldn't have said that shit" or whatever.

It's a lot harder to invoke that fallacy with a child.  "Shouldn't have. . .been a child. . .or something."



> Is it not that bad then if we kill a small child who is terminally ill and has very low odds of living more than a few years longer?



If you read Peter Singer, possibly.  If I take my own argument seriously, I have to consider that, at least.  After all, the terminally ill child has nothing but suffering in his future.  Perhaps it is actually best to do that.  

Still, though, my train of logic may go that way, but my feelings don't.  That kid could beat the odds and get better, and it should be up to the person suffering to make these decisions.  Even that child could have a full lifetime ahead of them.

The 90 year old does not have a full lifetime ahead of him.  He's just plain going to die soon.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> This may be more a perception thing, but with adults, the "just world fallacy" always comes into play. You can always see the death of an adult as somehow deserved, even if the justification is contrived. "Shouldn't have been in that place" "shouldn't have dressed that way" "shouldn't have said that shit" or whatever.
> 
> It's a lot harder to invoke that fallacy with a child. "Shouldn't have. . .been a child. . .or something."


But if that's a fallacy to begin with, then the whole idea is bad.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> But if that's a fallacy to begin with, then the whole idea is bad.



That an argument is fallacious doesn't mean it's wrong, though.  

If there are lots of fallacious arguments in support of something, it may mean that, despite the lack of any formally acceptable logical argument, the vast majority of people actually do agree with something and there are probably good reasons for it.

There's a name for this fallacy, too.


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 20, 2017)

If anything it's actually worse to kill an adult than a child, at least in my opinion.

Children know less restraint and many of them literally would kill people who make them mad if they could.

You may say that "children can't be evil because they don't know what they're doing/don't understand consequences or whatever", this makes us ask the question of "what is evil?". I would say the intent to harm or kill on purpose is "evil".

You might say that's stupid because animals kill and harm on purpose, and they can't be evil because they're dumb animals. This would lead to a second question, though "how smart does something have to be before it's intention can be evil?".

I still think the biggest reasons why people are more shocked by the hurting of children is the cute-factor (biggest reason), and the fact that you need plenty of healthy children if we are to have healthy adults in the future to maintain our "society" (amorphous concept).


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 20, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> You might say that's stupid because animals kill and harm on purpose, and they can't be evil because they're dumb animals. This would lead to a second question, though "how smart does something have to be before it's intention can be evil?"


I would say a certain degree of self-awareness is a minimum requirement. Even a 3-year-old is more self-aware than any animal I can think of, but I would say they need to grow quite a few more years before they can graduate from "being a dick" to evil.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 20, 2017)

But what if the kid was Hitler?

That's the real question here.


----------



## DumbDosh (Jun 20, 2017)

If someone killed a baby of mine I think there would be a point where it either developed a personality and I would be upset over the loss of life, or before that I would just be pissed that I had to go through 9 months+ just to replace it.

People are legitimately crazy about babies though in a biological way. There was this one thread online about a guy who pushed his baby brother off a countertop when he was like 3 or 4 and the toddler died and he felt guilty as hell and he told his parents as an adult to absolve himself, and his parents tried to have him imprisoned for it. 

People will ruin their own lives and the lives of their other living children because of a dead kid or because of a life that could have been. I'm glad facebook has given these kinds of people an outlet to post their messed up pictures of dead mummified looking stillbirths because they think that's a totally sane thing to do.

Honestly though I remember being 10 or so and seeing one of those donate to starving african kids ads and getting extremely pissed off thinking "what heartless parents, why would you have a kid in such a shithole when you know you cant find food for him, why would you subject a kid to a life of misery" I got even madder when I was told in school that african families typically have more children because they expect a few or so to die off when they're young."


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 20, 2017)

speak of the devil, some legit child murder just occurred a few days ago, some ugly buck tooth kid mouthed off to some thug

just fucking lol at being brazilian


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey man, sometimes the ISR team paints the wrong fucking target because Al Qaeda keeps hiring midgets


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 21, 2017)

scorptatious said:


> But what if the kid was Hitler?
> 
> That's the real question here.


I'd kill baby Hitler.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 21, 2017)

why is this something that needs to be debated?


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jun 21, 2017)

YWH does it all the time. _All the time_


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 21, 2017)

this thread 

:autism:


----------

